
Real-time ray tracing on low power PowerVR PCIe card - alexvoica
http://blog.imgtec.com/powervr/gdc-2016-ray-tracing-graphics-mobile
======
alexvoica
Videos of the demos below:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbZxCHr7Lu8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbZxCHr7Lu8)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxE2SYDHFtQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxE2SYDHFtQ)

